# 14+INCH RHOM FOR $140 @ LFS



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i was just at the lfs and saw a huuuuuge rhom for $140.. it was at LEAST 14 inches


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

go buy it lol !


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i would have in a sec if i had the space


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No seriously dude, buy it and put it in a rubbermaid and buy a filter and heater to use temporarily while you sell it. I passed up an 8 inch manny for 69 bucks at the LFS and I've been kicking myself ever since. You could make good money off that sale.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

ya buy it.. (wish my lfs sold rhoms) and I will buy it from you!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

where is the LFS? i am still in the area


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Thats almost too good to be true, but if it is, you should defintely buy it!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Seriously man, GET IT, get a large rubbermaid container and a filter (an AC500 will be enough) to keep him temporarily, then you can either come up with enough money to buy a tank or sell it and make a nice profit.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

U HAVE PM!! ANSWER ME!! haha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What the hell is wrong with you?

Go get that damn fish. Crap, where is it? Give me directions, I'll pick it up.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

That sounds like too good of a deal to turn down, as everyone else has said ... "get it!"


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

A 14'' rhom is worth at least 400 $, get a cheap 55g container at wal mart !


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

just got it for truballa.. jus came back from pedros.. fed all the fish n acclimated n placed the 14inch rhom and my manny into holding tanks..


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

congrats 33truballa33 on your new fish ....

if you want to change your mind about the terns let me know... or a trade ?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the tern died.. we fed it to super reds.. lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Moved to Piranha Discussions


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce pickup rb


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ill b honest we measured the fish it was mayb 13.75 inches and its a black diamond.. mayb a vinny ill have to check wit pedro

and jiggy ur my hero

here are pics sorry theyre not the best this was like 5 minutes after adding him to the tank

i think it mite b a vinny







ill have pedro look at it when he gets better

full tank shots


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Has to be the deal of the year!

Nice pickup RB!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks i owe it all to jiggy. took a lot of begging for me to get the name of the place but he got there and told them to hold it for me cause i made it there 10 minutes before closing because i got lost ( i hate driving in NJ).


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You owe him some brews for finders fee


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i dont think he wanted to go to the bar with his lil pajama pants on LOL hahaha


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

spongebob yo.. i have a bunch of em.. ive actually worn em to a club with a spongebob zip up hoodie and blue thick framed glasses with the lenses popped out.. sh*t was pimpin..


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

He looks kinda beat up, is that how they normally look?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

it was taken from a LFS so i dunno how they normally look.. its really stressed.. imagine being in a box for 45 minutes then getting dumped into a tank that uve never seen... but i think its a beautiful fish.. mayb u jus gotta see it in person.. i kno me and jiggy were like f*ck haha


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn nice find, especially for the price. With some heal time that fish is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Nice pickup, Bro!
when you get him into your tank, you better thicken him up!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what a fish story







i dont mean that as if ur lying lol but man thats one awesome story and i dont think any of us will ever hear of another deal this good in FOREVER!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

<-got the hookup


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

way to go jiggy!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome find jiggy, and best of luck with that rhom!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice pick up tru and nice find jiggy.

how odd is finding a 14inch black diamond rhom at a LFS. someone traded that in and must have been desperate. Cause usually stores give you what, 1/4 - 1/3 of what they sell it for. So if it was someone who took it to the store, they got $40 for it?

And you'd think an amazing p like that would have found itself on an internet forum for sale.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

what is the address of fish shop? i'll go check up with them daily to test my luck.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> what is the address of fish shop? i'll go check up with them daily to test my luck.


sweet find- I think that just brought the prices rhoms down- i will not spend more than $200 for a big rhom.The deals are out there. :nod:Thanks because i almost blew $400 on one


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i really think this is a one in a liftime deal.. the fish was actually for 200 but they had lowered the price on it i guess 2 weeks ago according to the guy. the name of the place was animal and things


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Great pick up Tru. Lucky bastard.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I hate you both!!










J/K

Nice find, wish I lived in Jersey!! Lets see some pics once that monster gets adjusted to its surroundings!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i think im going to the shop today b4 times square .. ill try to snap a few mroe pics


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

lucky bastard...


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

might have some terminal disease????? .... hopefully not but damn dude!!!! you've got a BIG CATCH there if that's only 140 bucks......


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

lewdog said:


> what is the address of fish shop? i'll go check up with them daily to test my luck.


sweet find- I think that just brought the prices rhoms down- i will not spend more than $200 for a big rhom.The deals are out there. :nod:Thanks because i almost blew $400 on one
[/quote]
good luck with that.
wes


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wasabi-glow said:


> what is the address of fish shop? i'll go check up with them daily to test my luck.


sweet find- I think that just brought the prices rhoms down- i will not spend more than $200 for a big rhom.The deals are out there. :nod:Thanks because i almost blew $400 on one
[/quote]
good luck with that.
wes
[/quote]

yea most fish these size are brought in from south america thus making them a bit more expensive but i just got really lucky . unbelievable lucky


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> what is the address of fish shop? i'll go check up with them daily to test my luck.


sweet find- I think that just brought the prices rhoms down- i will not spend more than $200 for a big rhom.The deals are out there. :nod:Thanks because i almost blew $400 on one
[/quote]
good luck with that.
wes
[/quote]

You'll be waiting awhile... well actually a long time... well actually a really long time.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

goddamn now that's a steal


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome deal. i picked up my rhom at a lfs for 20 bucks at 5 inches, had him labeled as a rbp. their loss.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow what a beast!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

got a short vid up http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=108499


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

nice find dude.............


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Thats even better of a deal then when I picked up my 12" Black Diamond for $100.00


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yep it is haha WHERES THE HUGE CHIMPLE???

<---true monster in the avatar


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Woot Woot


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

should have him shipped this week if he eats well and thickens a bit


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats not only the sweetest purchase ever, but also a Fantastic looking Fish.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Brujo said:


> Thats not only the sweetest purchase ever, but also a Fantastic looking Fish.


thanks


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> should have him shipped this week if he eats well and thickens a bit


where are you shipping him?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

2 my house.. the fish is held in jersey where i was vacationing for a bit


----------

